# Echolot Kaufempfehlung



## Zweigonaut (11. August 2009)

Tach zusammen !

Ich bräuchte mal ne kleine Empfehlung von unseren Experten hier im Board.

Ich möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen. Ich fische nicht in sonderlich extremen tiefen, bisher auch ausschließlich im Süßwasser.

Ich bin jobbedingt momentan nur Gelegenheitsangler und jetzt suche ich eine Art "Einsteigermodell", ich will auf keinen Fall mehr als 150 € ausgeben, suche aber ein Gerät, das zuverlässig arbeitet und vor allem auch mit ner brauchbaren Grayline aufwartet.

Im Geschäft meines Vertrauens wurde mir ein PiranhaMAX 160 von Humminbird empfohlen, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit diesem Gerät oder evtl. sogar was besseres auf Lager ?


----------



## Zweigonaut (12. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

hat denn niemand eine Empfehlung für mich ?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

was erwachtest du denn bei 150€,
da würde ich sagen die cuda serie von eagle,entweder das 242 oder das 300,halte nichts von humminbird.


----------



## Christian1982 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Moin Moin,

ich schließe mich mal diesem Thema an, weil ich auch auf der Suche nach einen Echolot in der Preislage 100-150€ bin.
Fischen werde ich aber in der Ostsee und es müsste abnehmbar sein, weil das Boot am Strand liegt wo die ganzen Touris baden gehen. 

Wie ist das den mit der Halterung, könnte dort was kaputt gemacht werden oder sind die recht stabil gebaut?

Wie lange hält den so ein Akku im Schnitt bei einer Bootspartie?

Hatte mir gestern mal ein Video für Echolots angesehen und da wurde dann gesagt das der schmaler Winkel besser ist aber ein breiter. Wie ist das den mit der Sendeleistung des Echolots? ! ?#c

Ist in der Preisspanne etwas zu machen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zander-ralf (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Moin Leute,

ich kann Euch Geräte von Raymarine empfehlen. Die Echolote sind zuverlässig, haben gute Halterungen und auch die Fishfinder taugen etwas. 
Ich weiss aber nicht ob es Geräte für 150,-€ gibt.
Einfach mal googlen!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

in deiner Preisklasse ist Humminbird Marktführer/Spezialist. Ein Freund hat das Piranhamax zum Karpfenangeln, und auf mich macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck. Er ist zufrieden. Ich hab noch ein altes Wide 100, das gut funktioniert, allerdings mit den Funktionen der Piranha Linie nicht ganz vergleichbar ist.
Wenn kein Humminbird, was dann?  Mich würde interessieren warum Lowrance statt Humminbird, ich kann mir vorstellen dass Humminbird Geräte ihre Nachteile haben. Die Tiefenanzeige beim Wide 100 muss zum Beispiel übersetzt werden, im Flachwasser hat man immer etwas mehr Tiefe als real.

Abnehmbarkeit/Robustheit: Die Halterung vom Wide 100 ist sehr robust, der Geber wird fest montiert.  

Gruß


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Hallo,

leider wird wohl diese Preisklasse eine Enttäuschung werden. Denn sämtliche Geräte bis 200EUR haben einfach zu wenig Sendeleistung.
Und die wird für eine vernünftige Greyline benötigt. Auch reichen 4 Graustufen nicht aus.

Meine Tipps: Lowrance X-52 (sehr gut) und Humminbird 525 (genauso gut, aber günstiger)

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Zweigonaut (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps.

Sind 800 Watt Ausgangsleistung wirklich zu wenig für die Seen, auf denen ich fischen gehe ? Ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur einer von denen tiefer ist als vielleicht 70m an den extremen Stellen. Und wie gesagt, ich bin echt nur Gelegenheitsangler momentan und möchte einfach nicht mehr ausgeben als 150€. Gestern wurde mir im Shop auch das Eagle Cuda 168 empfohlen, da kommt mir das Piranhamax sogar noch besser vor.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja auch was gebrauchtes auf Lager


----------



## antonio (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

ruf mal bei schlageter an der kann dir helfen.

antonio


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Die Sendeleistung hat nichts mit der Wassertiefe zu tun! Auch in 2m Tiefe braucht man viel Leistung!

Wie man auch an unserem Echolottest sehen konnte, zeigt uns ein Gerät mit mehr Sendeleistung mehr "Wahrheit". Die kleinen Geräte sind teilweise voll mit Signalen, die von dem eingebauten Prozessor aber nicht ausreichend verarbeitet werden können.
Deshalb eignen sich Cuda´s oder Piranha´s nur für die Ortung der Wassertiefe. Fischerkennung oder korrekte Bodenhärte können die Dinger nicht leisten. Tut mir leid.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Belfree (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Servus Zweigonat,

bin ja auch grade ein bisschen am schauen wegen nem Echolot und da ist mir das Eagle Fish Mark 320 ins Auge gestochen, welches ja eigentlich einem Lowrance x96 entspricht.
Würde auch preislich voll in deinen Rahmen passen da es des bei www.angelsport.de grade für 119,96.- Euronen im Sonderangebot gibt anstatt für 199.95.-, wäre also für dich und Christian recht interessant. 

Denke da kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen, oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Wenn ihr euch das Video anschaut vom Echolot Test, findet man auch das Eagle FishMark 320 unter den getesteten Geräten.

Bitte mal auf die Details achten. 

Eigentlich kann man dann auch das Cuda kaufen. Das kommt aufs Gleiche raus. Auch das tut mir leid, entspricht aber leider der Wahrheit.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Belfree (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Thomas ich gebe dir unbesehen Recht das es natürlich immer bessere Echolote, wie auch immer der Name dann des Herstellers sein wird. Problematisch ist es dann wenn du auf jemanden Stösst der nicht die nötigen Mittel hat um in diese Qualitätsklassen aufzusteigen. Für mich war es ein rein wie soll ich sagen praktischer Notkauf, da ich kurzfristig eines brauche und nach meine Morge Urlaub entscheiden werde ob es dann doch interessant ist und die Investition in ein besseres Gerät gemacht wird.
Was für mich noch interessant wäre ist, du sprachst von einem Tiefentest der Echolote, weil es da ja nur Flachwasser war. Wo kann ich denn den Link dazu finden ? Bzw. habt ihr den denn überhaupt noch gemacht?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Die ganze Sache mit billigen Echoloten hat einen faden Beigeschmack:

Ich gebe 150EUR aus und das Gerät funktioniert eigentlich nicht.
Das ist das Gleiche, als wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, was nicht fährt, aber billig war!

Ein Eagle FishMark 320 hat in vielen Versuchen zwar die Tiefe angezeigt, versagte aber bei der Bodenhärte und der Fischerkennung total. Ist das also wirklich eine Lösung? Dann lieber ganz billig oder es einfach sein lassen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## astacus (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Hallo,

hab hier den Thread LS4100 aufgemacht. Bin leider immer noch nicht schlauer nur das es immer noch was besseres (auch für den gleichen Preis) gibt. Kann denn keiner sagen dieses oder jenes Echolot für diesen oder jenen Preis ist gut. Klar für mich ist, dass ich keines brauche welches mir Taucherplattformen anzeigt weil die gibs an der Ostsee nicht.

Grüße Astacus

Empfehlung Echolote:

0 - 150,00 EUR
1.
2.
3.

150,00 - 350,00 EUR
1.
2.
3.

350,00 - 500,00 EUR
1.
2.
3.

> 500,00 EUR
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Christian1982 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*



Belfree schrieb:


> Servus Zweigonat,
> 
> ... das Eagle Fish Mark 320 ins Auge gestochen, welches ja eigentlich einem Lowrance x96 entspricht.
> Würde auch preislich voll in deinen Rahmen passen da es des bei www.angelsport.de grade für 119,96.- Euronen im Sonderangebot gibt anstatt für 199.95.-, ...
> ...



Hatte eben mit einem Mitarbeiter von Askari gesprochen und dies ist nur das reine Echolot als Festmontage. Der Akku und das Ladegerät usw. müsste dann aber noch für teuer Geld dazugekauft werden.
Es wäre schon eine Überlegung wert aber der Endpreis gesamt wird bestimmt abschreckend sein. Wenns als komplett system für 120€ da stünde würde ich es gleich kaufen und das 2x |supergri

Aber ich denke mir mal das ich doch ein wenig mehr ausgeben sollte für ein echolot....will ja auch meine Freude dran haben.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Batterien und Ladegeräte sind doch bei kaum einem Echolot dabei. Montier den Geber auf ein Brettchen und klemm das mit Schraubzwinge an den Spiegel deines Boots.


----------



## fischklöten (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

#cfür 150 Euronen gibt es nichts zufriedenstellendes "NEUES"
du mußt schauen ob du was gebrauchtes für deinen Zweck bekommst ,oder kaufe dir lieber Seekarten und versuche die Hot Spots zu peilen oder auszulotenist spannend und besser als 150 Euro auszugeben und dann doch nicht was wirklich brauchbares  zu haben Technik ist nicht alles, es lebe der Indianer in dir|kopfkrat


----------



## Christian1982 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

|kopfkrat seid wann geben die Fische Rauchzeichen? |kopfkrat :q

Aber eigentlich gehts ja auch wenn die Strömung stimmt. Das Boot treibt dann auch ab und zu über die eine oder andere Fangzone hinweg. Aber ist halt lustiger und spannender wenn man gleich einen "SCHWARZEN BILDSCHIRM" sieht. (voller Quallen|bigeyes)


----------



## fischklöten (13. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

#hZweigonaut ,angelt im Süßwasser ohne Quallen und sucht eine Kaufempfelung für 150 Euro,also dann lieber ausloten oder bei anderen Anglern umhören |bigeyes  besser als die Euronen für irgendwas zu versenken ,dann lieber auf Rauchzeichen warten |rolleyesist bestimmt erfolgreicher als ein Billig -Echolot#6


----------



## ElBlindo (14. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

@Zweigonaut die Frage die du dir stellen musst, was willst du damit machen??
Um die Tiefe und die Wassertemperatur dir anzeigen zu lassen, reicht ein einfach es eagle cuda 168, was du teilweise schon als transportable version für unter 130 EUR bekommst. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Wenn dir dein Echolot aber auch Fisch anzeigen soll, und das auch zuverlässig, da musst du leider einiges an Geld oben drauf legen, da wir Herr Schlageter es schon sagt, die Leitung der kleinen billigen Geräte etwas "schwach" sind.
hab selber mit einem cuda 168 angefangen, und gleich zum anfang die Fish-symbole ausgestellt, weil diese dinger alles anzeigen, nur kein Fisch#c#c
Wegen der Akku-leistung, mein Gel-Accu hält ein Wochenende hardcore-fishing ohne probleme aus:m:m


----------



## Blechkate (14. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Hallo,

im Moment gibt es ein Humminbird Piranha Max 220 bei der Angelwoche als Abo-Prämie. Zuzahlung 40 Euro.
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr dieses Echolot gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Meine Gewässer sind nicht sehr tief und ich nutze es nur zum suchen von Strukturen. Bisher konnte ich mich auch immer auf die Bodenhärteanzeige verlassen. Für den Anfang sicher ein brauchbares Gerät.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## zanderheli (19. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Das Eagle Cuda ist ein billiges sehr brauchbares Anfängergerät. Es ist Ideal zum Erlernen aller Echolotfunktionen und zeigt sehr zuverlässig sogar den Köder unterm Boot.


----------



## SCV (21. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Ein sehr empfehlenswertes Echolot für das Süßwasser ist der  Garmin Fishfinder 300c. Gibt es ab 215 € inkl. Versand übers Internet. Eine Gel-Batterie habe ich zusätzlich für ca. 20 € gekauft.

Es ist ein Farbecholot mit erstklassigem Display (gut lesbar bei Sonne) und liegt mit 1200 Watt Leistung eine Leistungsstufe über dem Cuda. Es hat Dual-Beam-Funktion mit 45° oder 15° Winkel. Ich setze es sowohl auf einem Boot mit Motor als auch im Bellyboot erfolgreich ein.

Das Echolot hat mir in diesem Sommer geholfen in einem großen schwedischen See viele Hechte und Barsche zu fangen. Die Barschberge und Abbruchkanten plus Bodenbeschaffenheit wurden sehr gut erkannt.  #6


----------



## Christian1982 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Hmm....das hört sich dochmal gut an.

Das Echolot muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

Danke für die Info


----------



## Christian1982 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

EAGLE FISHMARK 320 Portabel

habe ich eben für 239€ bei Ebay gesehen in komplett ausstattung mit Geberstange, Akku, Akkulader

Was meint Ihr dazu... ist dies bedenkenlos zu kaufen oder sollte man die Finger von dem Angebot lassen.
Die Geberstangenbefestigung sieht mir persönlich sehr Plastikmäßig aus.

Aber für den Preis könnte man bestimmt nicht meckern.


----------



## peterws (11. September 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

@Christian
Hast du das Ding (EAGLE FISHMARK 320 Portabel) denn jetzt gekauft?


----------



## Christian1982 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Japp das 320 Port. liegt bei mir auffem Schrank rum. konnte es aber noch net austesten. muss mal sehen wies wetter am SO wird dann gehts mal damit auffem see und wird getestet.

Aber so macht es einen recht guten Eindruck.


----------



## peterws (12. September 2009)

*AW: Echolot Kaufempfehlung*

Wenn Du es dann mal ausgetestet hast wäre ich für einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht sehr dankbar.


----------

